# Any recommendations on Sin City-like graphic novels? Do they exist?



## Vultark (Jan 23, 2019)

I suppose what I'm asking is are there any 'best of the best' furry webcomics/graphic novels out there that are a must-read?

I'm thinking of making one in a grounded/dark/Frank Miller way that would also be NSFW. Would there be any interest?



Thanks!
- Vultark


----------

